# 120 gallon freshwater community (planted)



## stejacks (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,

First post here, but I've been keeping freshwater fish for seven or eight years now. I have two tanks, a 110 tall planted goldfish tank, and a 120 gallon (4' by 2' by 2') planted community tank.

The 120 has had some algae problems of late that are finally getting under control thanks to decent lighting and fertilization, but the remnants are still around -- not perfect, but a whole lot better than it was.

Plants are a handful of anubias, more watersprite than you can humanly imagine, a lot of bronze and green crypts, a red tiger lotus, a lot of chain swords, and some sort of bacobi that hitched a ride with some other plant.

Fish are the random handful of tetras that you get when you've had a tank running for 3 or so years, a small school of Hengeli rasbora, three ancient gouramis, a handful of platys, five Odessa barbs, three L144 plecos (one male and two females), four roseline sharks (my favorites -- and we'll be increasing this school soon), three bosemani rainbows and three turquoise rainbows, which just got out of quarantine and are delightful. I see more rainbowfish in our future.

I'm probably missing something. 

It's low tech, no CO2, moderate lighting, overfiltered to insanity. Water stats, when I bother to check them, are 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, ~5 or less nitrates.

50% water changes roughly every two weeks.

And now, pictures. (Yes, I know I need to cut back the water sprite. Again.)

Front view.










Showing the depth.










And the only vaguely in focus fish picture we got of one very irritated Odessa barb.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice tank! I think you don't need to do that much water change though.


----------



## stejacks (Sep 8, 2013)

solarz said:


> Very nice tank! I think you don't need to do that much water change though.


Probably not, but it's a nice way to trim plants, clean up things, all that other stuff without getting sopping wet. Save for the last algae outbreak that was completely my own fault (no fertilizers at all, no water changes, poor lighting, no excel for a few months thanks to health issues), things work pretty well, with good growth of plants, healthy fish and all that.


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice tank! I like your setup. I really like roseline sharks a lot too! They are awesome for grazing on hair algae. Ours have grown huge in the last one year - from just two inches to over five inches. There is an interesting article on them in this months ICUN Freshwater fish specialist group: http://www.iucnffsg.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/FFSG-Newsletter-October-2013.pdf


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Your Tank looks awesome...so natural.


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Your tank is beautiful! Very natural looking landscaping


----------

